# Closet : Junction Box vs. Panel



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

for one thing you may never have to get to the junction box, the panel, maybe more often


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

A junction box does not contain overcurrent protection.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

One does not need to access a junction box in order to turn power off to safely work on a circuit.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

it has happened


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

papaotis said:


> it has happened


You pooped a J?


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Just a note. If I had to leave any j-box in an "out of the way" place because of the needs of the job I would leave a prominent note in the main panel indicating such.


----------

